

Do you live near a meth lab? - percept
http://money.cnn.com/interactive/news/meth-lab-map/

======
percept
This was referenced in an article linked from this thread:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8199503](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8199503)

Looks like they're using D3.

